# Probleme de wifi avec iPad 2...



## Mikend (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Heureux possesseur d'un iPad 1, j'ai toutefois décidé de me laisser tenter par un iPad 2. Je suis plutôt a l'aise avec mes iObjects, mais la ce nouveau modèle me pose un vrai problème. Je vais essayer d'expliquer.
Lorsque je suis chez moi, tout va bien mon iPad 2 est bien connecté en wifi a mon réseau (comme tout les autres appareils iTruc) toutefois, lorsque je sort de chez moi et que mon ipad2 ce déconnecte de mon réseau (car trop loin évidemment) et bien il ne ce reconnect pas une fois de retour chez moi. 

Pire, lorsque je vais voir dans les options, le bouton wifi est désactivé ! Et si je le réactive, mon iPad ne détecte aucun réseaux wifi... Je suis donc obligé de l'éteindre et de le rallumer et la il trouve tout de suite mon réseau et ce connecte. Jusqu'à ma prochaine sortie.

La solution la plus simple serait bien sur de ne plus sortir de chez moi, mais comment m'acheter mes prochains iChoses sans travailler ?!? (je blague hein ^_^ )

Merci !


----------



## MrZokho (2 Avril 2011)

Salut.
Il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec le Wi-Fi, d'après les Forums Apple ( http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=267 ).
As-tu déjà essayé de faire une restauration de l'appareil ? Ou redémarrer le modem ?


----------



## fab350 (22 Avril 2011)

Salut moi aussi j'ai des soucis de WI-FI. Au bout d'une heure je dirais, la connexion wi-fi bug et je suis obligé de désactiver et réactiver le wi-fi à chaque fois. Que me conseillez vous ? une restaure ? 
Pour le moment mon Ipad 2 est en 4.3 pensez vous que si je passe en 4.3.2 cela résoudra le problème ?

Enfin Merci d'avance pour vos réponse. 
Fab


----------



## Thr_ju (22 Avril 2011)

Si j'étais toi je tenterais d'installer la 4.3.2 oui, ça règlera peut-être ce bug.


----------



## fab350 (22 Avril 2011)

OK merci c'est ce que je pensais. Bon ben je vous tiendrais au courant. si ça peut aider d'autre personne.

Fab


----------



## fab350 (22 Avril 2011)

Bon j'ai effectué la mise a jour et le problème est toujours présent. Est ce quelqu'un a le même soucis que moi ????


----------



## zitou (23 Avril 2011)

bonjour

j'avais un pb de coupure intermittante de wifi entre mon ipad 2 et ma freebox v6
aprés recherche sur le net, j'ai trouvé la solution

j'ai tout simplement désactiver le wifi N DE MA FREEBOX V6

 depuis plus aucune coupure de wifi sur mon ipad et facetime fonctionne correctement

j'imagine qu'il y a un pb entre le wifi n de free et la puce wifi de mon ipad

a suivre !!!!!!
si ca peux aider certaines personnes qui ont ce genre de pb de wifi


----------



## seyed (23 Avril 2011)

zitou a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> j'avais un pb de coupure intermittante de wifi entre mon ipad 2 et ma freebox v6
> aprés recherche sur le net, j'ai trouvé la solution
> ...



Bonjour j'avais également un pb avec mon iPad 2 et ma freebox v6. J'ai modifié quelques réglages dans la freebox v6 au niveau du wifi (EAPOL passé en version 1) et modifié le mode de cryptage en WPA2 PSK AES ça a résolu mon pb. Avant j'etais en WPA PSK. 
En plus de ça j'ai constaté des débits supérieurs en WPA2 qu'en WPA !!!


----------



## zitou (23 Avril 2011)

seyed a dit:


> Bonjour j'avais également un pb avec mon iPad 2 et ma freebox v6. J'ai modifié quelques réglages dans la freebox v6 au niveau du wifi (EAPOL passé en version 1) et modifié le mode de cryptage en WPA2 PSK AES ça a résolu mon pb. Avant j'etais en WPA PSK.
> En plus de ça j'ai constaté des débits supérieurs en WPA2 qu'en WPA !!!



bonjour

faut il laisser EAPOL  en version 1 ou le mettre en version 2?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------

je viens de tester tes réglages
chez moi ca bloque toujours?
que je sois en version EAOL 1 ou 2 !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

faut il redemarrer la v6 apres modification des réglages?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

ca marche!!!!!

aprés les réglages effectués, j'ai redémarré mon ipad et tout fonctionne a merveille

effectivement le temps d'affichage des sites est beaucoup plus rapide

espérons que mes pb de blocage intermittent soit résolu définitivement en wifi N

je vous tiens au courant

merci


----------



## fab350 (24 Avril 2011)

J'ai fais la modification du cryptage de mon wifi et j'ai activé seulement le wifi 54g sur ma livebox pour ce qui est du EPOL je ne l'ai pas trouvé. Pour le moment on va voir comme ça et je vous tiendrais au jus. Merci en tout cas de vos réactions.  

Bonne Pâques. 
Fab


----------



## zitou (25 Avril 2011)

bonjour

aprés avoir modifier les réglages de mon wifi sur ma freebox v6 , je suis souvent obligé de renouveller le bail de ma connexion wifi sur les réglages de mon ipad 2.

avez vous le même pb ?


----------



## CeceOne (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, j ai exactement le,même problème sur iPad 2 acheté il y a 10jours, depuis 2 jours perte de connexion avec la neufbox, obligé de désactiver/réactiver wifi ou renouveller le bail... Pendant ce temps aucun probleme avec l iPhone lui même connecté a la même box!!

Maj de l'iOS ne résout rien :-(

Que faire????

Merci


----------



## Tom_21 (26 Avril 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème d'intermittence de la connexion wifi.
Ca me rassure, moi qui comptait ramener ce nouvel iPad 2 pour ça.

J'imagine qu'Apple règlera le bug dans une prochaine mise à jour iOS..


----------



## zitou (26 Avril 2011)

Reste a savoir si le pb provient de la version iOS?


----------



## Tom_21 (27 Avril 2011)

Vu que certains ont le même problème avec l'iPhone, ça doit venir de iOS... non?

En tout cas, espérons que ce sera rapidement réglé car c'est vraiment embêtant à la longue!


----------



## Tom_21 (27 Avril 2011)

MrZokho a dit:


> Salut.
> Il me semble qu'il y a pas mal de soucis avec le Wi-Fi, d'après les Forums Apple ( http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=267 ).



Effectivement, pas mal de sujet sur le forum d'Apple Support en parlent.

Il y a même une page spécifique dans la section Support du site:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3304?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je vais essayer de régler mon routeur ce soir. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que chez moi leur solution "Utilisation de la sécurité sans fil WPA ou WPA2" ne fonctionne pas puisque je suis déjà en WPA2..

Je ne comprend pas ce que "Réglage de la luminosité de lécran" vient faire dans leur post d'aide? Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer? 

Je vous tiens au courant si jamais.


----------



## worldice (27 Avril 2011)

Tom_21 a dit:


> Effectivement, pas mal de sujet sur le forum d'Apple Support en parlent.
> 
> Il y a même une page spécifique dans la section Support du site:
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3304?viewlocale=fr_FR
> ...




Je me suis marré en voyant ça ! Ça n'a aucun rapport !


----------



## Tom_21 (27 Avril 2011)

Ah toi aussi 

Je viens d'aller à la Fnac (Suisse) histoire de prendre la température concernant les retours dus à ce problème d'intermittence du wifi..

Apparemment j'étais le premier à leur en parler! Comme je l'ai acheté il y a plus de deux semaines, pas d'échange possible sur le coup. Il faut l'envoyer en "réparation" et ils (Apple), je cite, "vous le changeront peut-être".
Par contre, selon le SAV de la Fnac, Apple peut le garder jusqu'à 3 semaines...


----------



## Tom_21 (27 Avril 2011)

Bon alors, comme conseillé par certains sur les forums,  j'ai changé sur mon réseau: je suis passé du mode mixte 802.11 b/g/n à n seulement.

Ca marche mieux mais il perd quand même la connexion au bout d'un certain temps..
En plus maintenant l'iPhone 3G de mon frère dit "impossible de se connecter au réseau" (j'ai bien vérifié le mot de passe).

En fait, c'est parce que les 3G ne sont compatibles que 802.11b/g (il est toujours en iOS 3 à cause des buts du 4).

D'autres idées sinon?


----------



## rexet (30 Avril 2011)

Je m'ajoute sur la liste des gens qui ont des pb avec le wifi de leur iPad2 !

J'ai beau être connecté sur le réseau impossible d'avoir un échange de donné. Pourtant mon téléphone portable qui est lui aussi en wifi (Android) fonctionne parfaitement.

Grrr...


----------



## MisterDrako (1 Mai 2011)

++++1 ! !

j'etais connecté avec mon MacBook et mon IPhone sans soucis au routeur d'un hotel à Marseille....
L'IPad lui affiche bien "connecté" dans les "preferences" avec le nom correct du reseau mais voila....

sur l'ecran d'acceuil absence des "barres" (signal wifi) et bien sûr pas de connection ! ! !

zarbi tout ça....


quelqu'un a t'il deja eu Apple au tel à ce sujet... ?
:rose:


----------



## Micceret (1 Mai 2011)

Ce problème est bien connu semble t'il !

Il ne concerne pas seulement l'iPad 2 : le 1 présente les mêmes symptômes depuis la dernière mise à jour de iOS 4.

Mon iPhone se connecte sans problème lui. Par contre mon iPad 1 j'arrive quelquefois à le connecter en wifi mais lorsque je le reprends une heure plus tard il est déconnecté.

J'ai cru un moment que c'était du à ma Freebox Revolution (V6), mais après réflexion la mise à jour iOS en 4.3.2 est arrivée en même temps ..
Les forum d'Apple sont remplis de témoignages identiques !

J'espère que la prochaine mise à jour d'iOS aura corrigé se problème

Mic


----------



## MisterDrako (1 Mai 2011)

A noter toutefois qu'à domicile je suis connecté aussi sur une Freebox revolution et là....

no problem... 

zarbi tout ça....:rose:


----------



## Micceret (1 Mai 2011)

Tu peux être plus précis sur ta configuration, le type de clé wep ou wap choisie, le canal choisi et si tu as fait d'autre modification du réglage d'origine sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr ??

Merci ;

Mic


----------



## lexouille (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis moi aussi touché par ce problème de Wifi sur un ipad 2 3G. C'est-à-dire que bien qu'il voit le réseau wifi et qu'il s'y connecte, impossible de charger des infos en provenance du net (soit le débit est très faible soit ça ne passe pas du tout).
Le seul moyen de faire que ça marche est de passer en mode avion et de réactiver le réseau.
Et aucun autre appareil de la maison n'a le même souci (macbook en wifi n, iphone en g par exemple).

Le pire est que j'ai renvoyé mon ipad au SAV Apple, il a été échangé (ce qui sous-entend que le problème a été constaté...) et j'en ai reçu un nouveau. Las j'ai été bien blasé de constater que le problème était identique sur le nouvel appareil.

J'ai donc décider d'aller jouer avec la config de ma freebox v6.

Après avoir tester le changement de cryptage WPA, etc (qui n'a rien donné), j'ai fini par simplement désactiver le wifi n sur ma freebox. Donc je dois être en b/g.

Plus aucun problème, mon ipad se reconnecte à chaque fois qu'il sort de veille.

Il faudrait maintenant que je puisse tester sur un autre routeur wifi n pour savoir si le problème vient de la box ou de l'ipad.

En espérant que mon aventure profite aux autres.

Alex


----------



## Edelweiss61 (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je connecte sur livebox orange,

et depuis une dizaine de jours que j'ai l'ipad, aucun soucis avec la  connection wifi.

j'espére que ca va durer


----------



## Micceret (10 Mai 2011)

lexouille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis moi aussi touché par ce problème de Wifi sur un ipad 2 3G. C'est-à-dire que bien qu'il voit le réseau wifi et qu'il s'y connecte, impossible de charger des infos en provenance du net (soit le débit est très faible soit ça ne passe pas du tout).
> Le seul moyen de faire que ça marche est de passer en mode avion et de réactiver le réseau.
> ...



Il faut utiliser le canal 11 : c'est le seul qui ne pose pas de problème !

Mic


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

Micceret a dit:


> Il faut utiliser le canal 11 : c'est le seul qui ne pose pas de problème !
> 
> Mic



C'est bien beau de dire que le canal 11 est le meilleur... En vertu de quelle logique ?
D'autre part (et d'aprés les conseils d'Apple ) il est important d'avoir sa box positionnée sur un canal ayant au moins 2 canaux d'écart avec les autres box avoisinantes... Il y en déjà 3 sur le canal 11 !
Eh oui, j'ai moi aussi ce problème de wifi instable (ajouté à celui des fuites de lumières) ça commence à bien faire !
Je vais faire une longue pose dans les achats de produits Apple: Ca me laissera le temps de mieux comparer et certainement de voir arriver des produits concu
rrents au moins aussi aboutis !
Question: combien de temps nos sites préfèrés vont ils mètre de temps à parler officiellement  de ce problème ?


----------



## Micceret (10 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est bien beau de dire que le canal 11 est le meilleur... En vertu de quelle logique ?




L'expérience, seulement l'epérience ! 

Si je veux avoir du wifi stable sur mon Mac, mon iPhone et mon iPad j'utilise la canal 11 ... et ça baigne ...

Mic


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

Micceret a dit:


> L'expérience, seulement l'epérience !
> 
> Si je veux avoir du wifi stable sur mon Mac, mon iPhone et mon iPad j'utilise la canal 11 ... et ça baigne ...
> 
> Mic



C'est peut être bien parceque ton canal 11 répond au conseil ci dessus: as tu vérifié sur quels canaux sont tes box avoisinantes ?


----------



## Micceret (10 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est peut être bien parceque ton canal 11 répond au conseil ci dessus: as tu vérifié sur quels canaux sont tes box avoisinantes ?



J'habite une petite ville et en général je ne vois qu'une seule box autre que la mienne ...

D'ailleurs si 66 est ton département, alors nous sommes voisins ... 

Mic


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Question: combien de temps nos sites préfèrés vont ils mètre de temps à parler officiellement  de ce problème ?



2 ou 3 mettres sans doute......

Mais t'as raison déjà sur Ben Laden on nous dit pas tout alors là sur ton wifi en plus c'est abusé....


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> 2 ou 3 mettres sans doute......
> 
> Mais t'as raison déjà sur Ben Laden on nous dit pas tout alors là sur ton wifi en plus c'est abusé....



:mouais:..........D) !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




Micceret a dit:


> J'habite une petite ville et en général je ne vois qu'une seule box autre que la mienne ...
> 
> D'ailleurs si 66 est ton département, alors nous sommes voisins ...
> 
> Mic



Va quand même vérifier les box qui sont captées par ton réseau:
"Pomme>à propos de ce mac> Plus d'infos>Réseau>Airport"
Et là tu verras apparaître la liste des box détectées par ton réseau ainsi que les cannaux utilisés par celles ci.


----------



## jodido (12 Mai 2011)

je me joins à vous pour les problèmes de wifi j'ai aussi une révolution, je vais essayer les paramètres donnés à la page antérieure...


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Mai 2011)

Et hop encore une galere de + pour se connecter sur un hotspot orange depuis un hotel de Nantes.....

Apres avoir entré lees codes plus de barres wifi ...
Je zieute les parametres systemes du nipad et surprise....
Le wifi est coupé tout seul de mieux en mieux et impossible de faire
Coulisser l'interrupteur !

Du coup redemarrage et là connection nickel sans meme rentrer de nouveau
Les codes !

Je persiste à dire qu'une Màj logicielle d'Apple s'impose au plis vite ....


----------



## jodido (13 Mai 2011)

Ca fonctionne super juste en changeant en wpa aes 


par contre ça veut dire que partout où il y a du tkip on est susceptible d'avoir ce souci


----------



## MisterDrako (13 Mai 2011)

Par contre à chaque verrouillage (auto ou manuel) il faut entrer de nouveau les codes
Des hotspots !
En fait on est obligé d'annuler le verrouillage auto (dommage pour l'ecran du coup....)

Aucun moyen de laisser le verrou auto sans perdre la connexion ...?

Ou existe t'il un eco ecran permettant d'eviter ce verrou auto en preservant son ecran...?


----------



## jodido (13 Mai 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Par contre à chaque verrouillage (auto ou manuel) il faut entrer de nouveau les codes
> Des hotspots !
> En fait on est obligé d'annuler le verrouillage auto (dommage pour l'ecran du coup....)
> 
> ...


c'est un fonctionnement normal si ton iPad se met en veille c'est qu'aucune application ne requiert de forcer la veille pour avoir du réseau (comme un jeu en réseau), a priori c'est la même chose pour un ordinateur portable. Ca évite les connexions fantomes sur des point d'accès libre qui n'ont pas besoin de ça pour déjà être surchargé


----------



## Chuck_Joris (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'avoir mon iPad 2 en 4.3.3 et je constate aussi des problèmes de déconnexion avec ma neufbox évolution. J'ai essayé de passer de WPA à WPA2, avec et sans le wifi n et toujours des déconnexion...
Par contre si j'utilise le wifi de ma borne airport express ça fonctionne sans problèmes.

Pour résumer, chez moi j'ai trouvé la solution mais tout le monde n'a pas de borne airport donc si c'est pour que ça ne fonctionne pas ailleurs ça me fait ch***.

Avez vous fini par trouver des solutions ? Avez-vous ramené votre tablette ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## cameleone (4 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

Je ne suis pas sûr que ramener sa tablette serve à grand-chose... J'ai commencé à avoir ce type de soucis sur l'iPad v1 en 4.2, au mois de février dernier, pendant les vacances, lorsque je me connectais à une Livebox. Ces soucis ont perduré, l'iPad passé en 4.3, de façon très intermittente, sur ma propre Freebox v5 avec laquelle je n'avais jusqu'alors jamais rencontré aucun souci. J'ai par la suite acquis l'iPad 2, et donné l'iPad v1 à ma femme. De plus, j'ai échangé ma Freebox contre la nouvelle v6 Révolution. 
Sur les deux iPad (v1 et 2) nous rencontrons ce type de souci de déconnexion aléatoire. Au début, un "simple" renouvellement du bail DHCP suffisait à remettre les choses d'équerre. A un moment, cela est devenu quasiment inutilisable (perte du réseau constante, absence de signal wifi, etc...) Aucune manipulation (concernant le canal, le wifi N, ni rien...) n'a amélioré les choses (j'ai même l'impression que c'était pire...), sauf d'effacer le réseau de la Freebox de la mémoire des deux iPad, de le mémoriser de nouveau (avec la clé WPA correspondante) et de redémarrer ceux-ci. Mais des déconnexions aléatoires subsistent, et reviennent au bout de quelques jours... J'ai pour ma part constaté que le redémarrage de l'iPad réglait le problème pour un certain temps - sans bien entendu le résoudre.


----------



## fab350 (4 Juillet 2011)

Je sais pas si c'est lié mais depuis que je ne ferme plus mes apps dans la barre du multitâches je ne suis plus embêter par ces soucis de déconnection. Je comprend plus rien moi :s


----------



## cameleone (4 Juillet 2011)

fab350 a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est lié mais depuis que je ne ferme plus mes apps dans la barre du multitâches je ne suis plus embêter par ces soucis de déconnection. Je comprend plus rien moi :s



Mhhh... il faudrait voir de quelles apps il s'agit... mais je dirais qu'a priori ça ne doit pas jouer. Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais fermé d'apps dans la barre du multitâche (ou alors très rarement, en cas de plantage isolé...).


Pour ma part, j'éprouve ces pertes de connexion comme totalement aléatoires, enfin en tout cas je ne suis pour l'instant pas parvenu à isoler une cause. Elles peuvent ne pas se produire pendant des jours, une semaine, puis survenir plusieurs fois de suite dans la même journée...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (5 Juillet 2011)

C'est quand même incroyable ce problème! Surtout avec les wagons d'iPad vendu il n'y aurait vraiment qu'une minorité d'appareil touché. Je mets en cause l'iPad car un ami qui était venu chez moi avec son iPad 2 n'a pas eu ce problème et c'était, biensur, avant que je branche l'airport express.


----------



## cameleone (5 Juillet 2011)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> C'est quand même incroyable ce problème! Surtout avec les wagons d'iPad vendu il n'y aurait vraiment qu'une minorité d'appareil touché. Je mets en cause l'iPad car un ami qui était venu chez moi avec son iPad 2 n'a pas eu ce problème et c'était, biensur, avant que je branche l'airport express.



Certes mais je le répète le problème se produit de façon intermittente et aléatoire, donc le fait que l'iPad de ton ami n'ait pas été touché de suite ne veut pas dire qu'il ne l'aurait pas été plus tard. Le mien (ou celui de ma femme) peut très bien se connecter sans aucun dysfonctionnement pendant des jours ou des semaines, puis le problème ressurgit et peut se répéter plusieurs fois en quelques heures.


----------



## sleb (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire que je rencontre aussi ce pb avec mon iPad 2.
J'ai une freebox revolution, lorsque je suis connecté en wifi avec l'iPad et que je referme la smart cover, a la reouverture il a perdu le signal wifi, je suis alors obligé d'aller dans le paramétrage du wifi, de refaire une detection des signaux wifi et de selectionner mon signal et là, soit l'ipad recupère le wifi, soit il faut que je rallume completement l'ipad avec le bouton power en haut sur la tranche.
je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair dans mon explication mais voila en tout cas il semble que ce soit un pb qui touche pas mal d'ipad
sinon RAS pour mon iphone 3gs

cdlt
sleb


----------



## akamatzuken (7 Juillet 2011)

Il faut désactiver le wifi n de la Freebox revolution.

Depuis plus de plantage que ce soit sur l'ipad ni sur le mac. Mais la portée du reseau est reduit.

Apres les vacances des que les caisses sont renflouée et que le mode bridge de la Freebox sera de nouveau possible je me reprend une time capsule ou un airport extreme.


----------



## cameleone (7 Juillet 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> Il faut désactiver le wifi n de la Freebox revolution.



En effet, il semble que ça marche chez certains. Chez d'autres (comme chez moi) aucun effet...


----------



## sleb (8 Juillet 2011)

hello

j'ai reconfiguré le wifi de la freebox en mettant l'option WPA2 PSK AES et _à priori _çà a l'air de fonctionner. je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## becafouin (10 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,
J'ai aussi le problème avec mon iPad 2 wifi et firmware 4.3.3
J'ai le soucis par moment avec le wifi en wpa2 psk aes pour la securité chez moi, j'ai quelques déconnexions et je suis obligé de redémarrer l'ipad pour que ça remarche.
Y a t il peut être un problème avec ma freebox v6 et l'ipad ?

J'ai tout essayé, enlevé le wifi N ,changé la canal de sortie,....
Si y a quelques qui peut m'aider?
Cordialement


----------



## sleb (11 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

en fin de compte, le pb se pose de nouveau ! Dommage
En espérant qu'une MAJ prochaine corrige ce bug 

a plus


----------



## lineakd (11 Juillet 2011)

Salut, et en diminuant la taille de la clef wifi?


----------



## becafouin (11 Juillet 2011)

J'ai fait un test chez ma belle doche avec sa vieille livebox et ça marche nickel donc c'est bien la compatibilité freebox V6 - iPad  qui pose problème car mon pc portable marche en wifi correctement avec celle ci.
J'attendrais une éventuelle mise à jour de l'ios car j'ai le problème depuis mon premier iPad et la mise à jour 4.2.
Donc le problème n'est toujours pas corrigé sur l'ipad 2 et l'ios 4.3.3 !...:love:


----------



## guillaumeg (12 Juillet 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> Il faut désactiver le wifi n de la Freebox revolution.
> 
> Depuis plus de plantage que ce soit sur l'ipad ni sur le mac. Mais la portée du reseau est reduit.
> 
> Apres les vacances des que les caisses sont renflouée et que le mode bridge de la Freebox sera de nouveau possible je me reprend une time capsule ou un airport extreme.




J'ai la V6 et j'ai branché la time capsule à la freebox et le wifi est diffusé à partir de la time capsule.
C'est juste que les IP sont encore données me semble par la v6 mais bon et du coup de cette manière le wifi va très bien.


----------



## yoyor94 (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Idem chez moi : ma jeune Freebox v6 fraichement arrivée a du mal avec les iPhone et iPad2 en WIFI.
mon iMac s'en sort nickel aucun souci.

Apres moults essais, je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux que desactiver le 802.11n dans la config Freebox
--> Tout remarche nickel maintenant mais j'ai quand meme au coeur de faire plafonner mon iMac en 802.11g (surtout que le coté NAS de la FB V6 ajoute bcp d'interet au truc !)

Maintenant, de qui viendra le salut ?
- de Apple (MàJ iOS ?) : auquel cas j'ai peur que ca ne vienne pas de sitot (au mieux iOS5 en Septembre ?)

- de Free (MàJ Freebox ?) : auquel cas ca doit pouvoir venir vite (mais l'un d'entre vous a eu le meme souci avec une box Neuf non ?).

Y'a t-il un site Free où on pourrait signaler le probleme : plus on sera nombreux à remonter ca, plus ils auront tendance à se pencher dessus vite ?


----------



## Nico77 (4 Août 2011)

iPad 2 et livebox dernière génération, aucun problème. Quand je démarre l'ipad et qu'il ne détecte pas mon réseau, je le redémarre et c bon, c' est arrivé 1 fois ou 2.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2011)

Et bien me voilà moi aussi avec ce problème !
J'ai un iPad 2 et une livebox 2
J'avais eu quelques fois ce problèmes au début avec la livebox 1 mais depuis un mois (depuis la livebox2) ça fonctionnait bien.
Mais voilà ! depuis hier soir, mon iPad2 ne se connecte plus...Enfin c'est ce que disent les messages sur Safari ou sur Mail...Mais quand je vais dans les réglages, je constate bien que mon WiFi est bien connecté à la Box...Et pour autant: Ça ne fonctionne pas ! ?
Et impossible de le faire fonctionner: J'ai essayé le "renouvellement de bail" désactiver le WiFi puis le réactiver, reprogrammer ma liaison iPad/box avec ressaisie de la clé wifi, Extinction totale de l'iPad.... Rien n'y fait !
ÇA ME GONFLE ! 
Je vais appeler Apple !
Je vous tiens au courant


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------

Bon et bien voilà le résultat du contact avec l'Applecare:
Tout d'abord, réinitialisation de tous les réglages sur l'iPad2
Ensuite coupure de la livebox
Puis remise en marche de la livebox
ensuite saisie sur l'iPad de la clé wifi de la box
Et çà re-fonctionne ! (??)

Explications de mon interlocuteur:
Au lu de l'adresse IP de l'iPad (Les 6 premiers chiffres) il m'affirme que ma liaison au serveur d'Orange n'est pas de qualité ce qui ferait décrocher l'iPad...??
Mais quand je lui précise que mon iphone et mon iMac saccommodent sans problème de la même box et donc de la même liaison au serveur il ne me donne aucune explication....
En fait, l'iPad semble moins stable en liaison wifi que les autres idevices et çà, Apple ne veut pas le valider  (c'est mon ressenti car quand je lui ai fait cette conclusion mon interlocuteur AppleCare est resté muet).


----------



## becafouin (6 Août 2011)

Salut pepeye66, salut à tous.
Fais comme pour moi, depuis ça marche nickel, désactives le wifi N et mets toi en wifi b/g si tu peux avec ta livebox.
Je peux le faire sur ma freebox v6 donc je pense que cela doit être possible pour toi aussi.
Tiens moi au jus, bye.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2011)

becafouin a dit:


> Salut pepeye66, salut à tous.
> Fais comme pour moi, depuis ça marche nickel, désactives le wifi N et mets toi en wifi b/g si tu peux avec ta livebox.
> Je peux le faire sur ma freebox v6 donc je pense que cela doit être possible pour toi aussi.
> Tiens moi au jus, bye.



Eh bien, je vais, dans un premier temps voir si mon ipad tient bien la connexion wifi retrouvée.
Si non, je testerai ta solution vu que je ne me sers du wifi que pour l'ipad et l'iphone.
Merci de ton info.


----------



## djm (8 Août 2011)

j'avais un problème étrange avec le wifi. je pouvais surfer sur internet mais impossible de faire une connection facétie.Autre chose étrange il n'y avait pa sd'ip configuré. 
Donc j'ai configugé le wifi de l'ipad en ip fixe et rebasculer le wifi en DHCP sans renouveler le bail.
Si cela peut aider


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai egalement des probleme de deconnexion wifi sur la neufbox de ma mere ...
Par contre chez moi, j'ai numericable et l'accroche wifi est parfaite jamais de soucis.
Ce qui m'amene a penser que nos pbs wifi sont dû à une mauvaise configs de nos box et non à nos ipads ...


----------



## naeco87 (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai rencontré le même problème avec ma Bbox fibre et mon iPad 1 Wifi+3G. Je viens de tester en activant le wifi N et le problème s'est de nouveau posé. J'ai alors mis le proxy sur "Auto" au niveau du paramétrage du réseau wifi sur l'iPad (j'ai fait de même sur mon iphone 3GS). Maintenant ça fonctionne et j'espère que ça va durer.


----------



## lexouille (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour 1.1.0 de la freebox server je n'ai plus de souci avec le wifi n (j'avais désactivé le wifi n pour résoudre mon problème de connexion de l'ipad au réseau local).

Ca confirme qu'il s'agissait bien d'un problème de freebox !

A+


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

j'allais posé la question depuis la MAJ 1.1.0 et 1.1.1 le probleme de wifi avec les appareils mobiles semble etre corrigé?


maintenant ? 20 40inf ? 40SUp ???? telle est la question


----------



## lexouille (28 Août 2011)

Perso j'ai mis 20 et ça marche. Par contre je ne sait pas s'il y en a un mieux que l'autre. Il me semble que le réglage par défaut était 20.

Petite précision : je suis resté en 1.1.0.

Ca fait maintenant plusieurs jours, et plus aucun problème avec l'ipad.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

idem je suis rester en 20 d'origine je verrai avec le temps


mais entre nous, 
wifi N ou pas,   jai tjs le meme debit sur lipad (mire ip adsl tourne entre 12 et 14 Mo le soir)

c'est quoi l'interet de ce "N" ?


----------



## lexouille (28 Août 2011)

Je te propose de voir ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi

Avec le n, on a plus de débit, mais aussi plus de portée il me semble.
Après c'est sur que tu verras pas la différence sur ta ligne internet vu qu'elle plafonne à un débit déjà bien inférieur au wifi g.
Par contre ça améliore fortement les transferts de fichiers en réseau local (on passe d'un débit de 54Mbps à 300Mbps !).

En ce qui me concerne, l'intérêt du n n'est pas tellement au niveau de mon ipad, mais plutôt au niveau de mon macbook (transfert de fichiers par exemple). Comme tout est sur le même réseau local, c'est soit n pour tout le monde, soit g pour tout le monde. De manière indirecte, le problème de wifi sur l'ipad impactait mon macbook qui marchait pourtant très bien.


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

ok , je comprend, 




d'ailleur en parlant de la portée du signal ...

tu veux dire que a distance egale de ma box avec l'ipad,  le signal wifi N sera superieur que le G classique 
?

en théorie oui ... en pratique non ......


d'ailleur l'ipad est a 1metre de ma box... et le wifi est a -28 d'atténuation ....

il nest pas possible d'avoir une atténuation quasi nulle ( je dit quasi car je sait bien qu'avec toutes les interferences radio , gsm et autre qui nous entoure....)


----------



## lexouille (28 Août 2011)

Je pense que non seulement a distance égale tu devrais avoir plus de débit, mais aussi que la portée doit etre meilleure (le réseau n serait visible plus loin du point d'accès).

Apres comme tu dis c'est la théorie, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut en pratique. 

Comme tu mesures l'atténuation avec ton iPad ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

grace a SB setting, et numeric signal wifi


----------



## lexouille (28 Août 2011)

Je suis pas jailbreaké, tant pis pour sbsetting !

C'est pas grave, le tout c'est que ça marche ;-)


----------



## Cyrus137 (28 Août 2011)

a vous bien sur tu as raison, 

mais je voulais constaté par moi meme les avantages du N


----------



## evejl (2 Septembre 2011)

Peux tu donner le mode d'emploi stp? Dans le rev age du wifi sur mon IPad, il est en recherché automatique, que faire d'autre? Merci...


----------



## Cyrus137 (2 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que le problème du n ne soit pas complètement régler ....j'ai encore des pertes de réseau , 

J'ai que lipad et deux iphones en wifi , je pense le désactiver. 

Même en m'étant dhcp, auto rien n'y fait


----------

